# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  ruchy gałki ocznej

## ya5

Proszę o pomoc w następującej sprawie... 

Ostatnio zdarzylo mi sie ze podczas rozmowy z pewną osobą się zamysliłam zapatrzona w kąt pokoju, ta osoba ciagle mowiła do mnie i w pewnym momencie spojrzałam na nią, ale tylko prawym okiem, bez poruszania głową, a lewe oko pozostało zapatrzone w kąt. To trwalo chwilę, ale dopiero koleżanka uswiadomiła mi że robię zeza jednym okiem spoglądając na nią  :Big Grin:  i skojarzyłam ze podobne podwójne widzenie miałam już kilka razy w podobnej sytuacji...

Czy warto z tym iść do lekarza, czy raczej mnie wyśmieje? I co to może być

----------


## Krzysztof

Ruchy mięśni poruszających gałkami ocznymi są skoordynowane, jednak niektóre osoby potrafią lepiej lub gorzej poruszać nimi niezależnie i nie jest powód do żadnego niepokoju, jeśli podwójne widzenie nie występuje często, nie dokucza, nie ma opadania powiek (objawy choroby zwanej miastenią), nie występują żadne inne niepokojące objawy. Pozdrawiam

----------

